# pizza crust recipe



## sarah (Mar 19, 2005)

*pizza crust recipe,anyone?*

well i've only made it once at home before and it wasnt good because i didnt have a proper recipe...didnt know how much yeast is supposed to be put in a pizza dough,and i guess i put too little,so the crust was hard and dry.Does anyone have a good and tried recipe for this?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 19, 2005)

This recipe will give you a great pizza crust.  

I have found that the secret to great pizza crust is the temperature that the pizza is cooked at.  The crust is simply a white bread crust that has been baked as a flat-bread with toppings, at between 450 to 500 degrees F.

Here's the recipe.

3 cups bread flour
2 1/2 teaspoons dry yeast
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup water, warmed to 100 degrees F
1 tablespoon Sunflower or Olive oil
1 egg white
1 tablespoon whole milk
 Add the hot water to a large bowl along with the milk.  Stir in the yeast until dissolved.  Set in a warm place to proof the yeast.  While the yeast is busy converting milk-sugar to carbon dioxide, mix together the remaining dry ingredients.
Check the yeast.  If it's frothy on top, add the remaining ingredients to the bowl.  Usually, bread directions say to mix with a wooden spoon.  But I found (because I had misplaced my wooden spoon one day) that a stainless steel potato masher with a substantial handle was easier to work with.  But decide for yourself.  If you like the spoon better, then use it.  
When the ingredients are mixed, sprinkle an additional half cup of flour over the dough and knead for about 10 minutes.  It should be smooth and elastic. 
When the kneading is complete, lightly brush oil or shortening over the dough surface and cover the bowl.  Place in a warm area and let rise until double in volume, thirty minutes to an hour, depending on weather, temperature, etc. When the dough has risen sufficiently, punch it  down, divide it in half, and roll each piece on a floured surface.  Spread garlic-butter, dried oregano, and parmesan cheese on one of the rolls, and jelly-roll the dough into a loaf.  Pinch the seams.  Taper the ends into the characteristic shape.  Place on a lightly greased baking sheet and let rise until doubled in size, again about forty minutes.

Spread the onter dough sheet onto the pizza pan, put on your favorite sauce and toppings, and let rise until doubled.

Place the pizza and garlic bread into the hot oven and cook until the crust is lightly browned (30 - 40 minutes).  
Remove the pizza and bread from the oven and serve.  

Hope this helps ya.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

Or if you're really lazy - you can sometimes buy the dough at your favorite pizza store!


----------



## sarah (Mar 19, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> This recipe will give you a great pizza crust.
> 
> I have found that the secret to great pizza crust is the temperature that the pizza is cooked at. The crust is simply a white bread crust that has been baked as a flat-bread with toppings, at between 450 to 500 degrees F.
> 
> ...


 thankyou sooo much Goodweed! i've copied the recipe!


----------



## sarah (Mar 19, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Or if you're really lazy - you can sometimes buy the dough at your favorite pizza store!


 
  hey thats what i always do ,but when i got up today in the morning,i thought it was about time i made one myself....


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 19, 2005)

I have purchased premade pizza crust at Trader Joe's.  It is in dough form (uncooked) and is either whole wheat, plain or seasoned with garlic and herbs.  The seasoned and WW are great, have not tried the other one.  I have a pizza stone, which I think is necessary for getting the crust crispy, and I also bake bread on the pizza stone.  I have made calzones out of the pizza dough as well.  I have learned over the years to trust TJ's products, and this dough is really good and easy to use.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 19, 2005)

Goodweed?  Maybe my eyes are gong, but where do you use the egg white?  I sweat I read your recipe 3 times and didn't see it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 20, 2005)

No Marmalady, your eyes aren't bad.  The fault was my poor editing.  I use the beaten egg-white to brush over the garlic bread before cooking.  This gives the crust a beautiful shine.  Sorry about that  .

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought that might be the case, but also know that my eyes are getting really bad!  Tx!


----------

